# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Erect Moss?

## Wabi-Sabi

It is true that Erect Moss is 'extinct' here?

Which LFS is selling weeping moss? Thanks

----------


## timebomb

> It is true that Erect Moss is 'extinct' here?
> 
> Which LFS is selling weeping moss? Thanks


Yes, as far as I know, the Erect Moss is no longer available in any fish shop in Singapore. Not only that, you probably won't find it in any local hobbyist's tanks either. In fact, the only person I know who still grows the Erect Moss in his tanks is a hobbyist who lives in Poland.

As for the Weeping Moss, I know Bioplast still has them. 

Loh K L

----------


## Wabi-Sabi

Thanks KL, sad to hear that this beautiful is now unavailable. 

Any known cause of it's extinction here? Was it due to our water? I had erect moss about 2 or 3 years and it was doing well in my tank for a year plus but one day suddenly it turned brown and whithered away for no reason.

----------


## timebomb

As far as I know, the same has happened to the Erect moss in everyone's tanks. The moss simply turned brown and died. Why it happens is very much of a mystery. I wish I know the answer.

Some hobbyists speculate that it could be due to the fact the Erect is actually a terrestrial moss, that it could live underwater for only a certain period of time. But my own experiences with the moss tells me this is incorrect. In fact, the first time it turned brown and died in my tanks was when I was growing them out of water. 

Chishio Hidaka, the Japanese girl who was doing a paper on the DNA fingerprinting of mosses told me she found the Erect Moss growing wild in Mandai zoological gardens. She said she saw the moss growing on a rock somewhere near the monkey's enclosure. I can't remember the name of the monkey. It could very well be the ape enclosure. I'm not sure. But the next time you visit the zoo, you may want to take a closer look at the rocks there.

Although Chishio isn't a hobbyist, she knows her mosses. She was able to identify the Erect Moss the minute I showed it to her. 

Loh K L

----------


## timebomb

I searched and found my own post where I reported the browning of the Erect Moss in my tank. At that time, I thought it was due to the heat but now, I think something else is the cause.

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=48629

Loh K L

----------


## Wabi-Sabi

Hi KL, thank you for your detailed reply.

I certainly agree with your view that it may not be too accurate to speculate that erect moss is terrestrial moss. There are many hobbyists who can swear by the fact that their erect moss strived in their tanks for many good years. The public display tank of Sam Yick (marine parade) is a good example. In fact, it was this tank which spur my interest in moss, in particular, erect moss. I was amazed by the robust and strength it showed, growing upwards.

I will be very keen to take a look at the wild growing erect moss as discovered by Chishio Hidaka. Hopefully, someone is able to cultivate it successfully in the tank and have it circulated in among hobbyists and we are able to enjoy this beautiful moss again  :Grin:

----------


## timebomb

> I certainly agree with your view that it may not be too accurate to speculate that erect moss is terrestrial moss. There are many hobbyists who can swear by the fact that their erect moss strived in their tanks for many good years. The public display tank of Sam Yick (marine parade) is a good example. In fact, it was this tank which spur my interest in moss, in particular, erect moss. I was amazed by the robust and strength it showed, growing upwards.


I haven't been to SamYick in a while but the last time I was there, I didn't see any Erect Moss in any of their tanks. As far as I know, they were the ones who introduced the moss to the local aquaria scene. Before the Erect name became widely accepted, the moss was in fact commonly known as "Sam Yick's Moss". 

You are right about the Erect being a very robust moss. It's also one of the easier-to-grow aquarium mosses. Someone who is following this thread sent me a private message and generously offered to give me some of his Erect Moss. When I asked, he said he got it from someone in AQ. I'm very grateful to the guy but I strongly suspect it isn't the genuine Erect Moss. In the past, I have many such experiences - someone says he has the Erect but when I see the moss, it isn't the right one. Often people mistake the Flame for the Erect - both are bushy and grow upwards.

Loh K L

----------


## EvolutionZ

i heard that its a new chemical added into our water.. so when the water gets into our tank, all erect moss in singapore dies.. not sure if its true.

----------


## timebomb

> i heard that its a new chemical added into our water.. so when the water gets into our tank, all erect moss in singapore dies.. not sure if its true.


Just by reason alone, I would say it's highly unlikely to be true.

If it was due to a new chemical added to the water, then why aren't all the Erect Mosses in everybody's tanks dying at the same time? 

If the chemical is lethal enough to kill Erect Moss, then why aren't the other mosses dying too?

In life, sometimes all you need is to ask a few questions to know what you heard is just baloney.

Loh K L

----------


## EvolutionZ

true.. well, i have seen erect moss appeared in c328 and NA.. bought them, and they ended up growing not to be the erect moss that it appeared in the web.

----------


## timebomb

About an hour ago, I saw the moss that was offered to me and it turned out to be Mini-Java Moss. I think we can be quite sure of this - you won't find Erect Moss in Singapore and probably not in Malaysia too.

Loh K L

----------


## Wabi-Sabi

Thanks to the kind soul who passed the sample to KL for identification. If it is not too troublesome for KL, keep them coming in!! Who knows we may one day chance upon the real mccoy :Grin:

----------


## timebomb

> Thanks to the kind soul who passed the sample to KL for identification. If it is not too troublesome for KL, keep them coming in!! Who knows we may one day chance upon the real mccoy


Actually, I already have lots of Mini-Java moss myself. I also have a few strands of Erect Moss which was sent to me from the guy in Poland. But I can't keep the moss alive. It turns brown and die in my tanks no matter what I do. It's not like I put them all in one tank, you know. I put them in different tanks which already have lots of other healthy mosses but the Erect keeps dying.

A year or so ago, the same guy from Poland also sent me a batch of Erect Moss. I distributed it to several fish shops, namely, Bioplast, Nature and Colourful. I was hoping that at least one of them can grow the moss and resurrect it to the aquaria scene, so to speak. But none of them managed to keep the moss alive.

Loh K L

----------


## Wabi-Sabi

Can't imagine Mr Tan of Bioplast was unable to ressurent your erect moss. He is an expert and many exotic species came from his tank. Strange.. is there anything to do with our PUB water, like new additives added? A couple of years ago, erect moss was striving in our local scene. But then again, other moss is alright add to the mystery.. :Confused:

----------


## sunnydaze

I used to see i believed is erect moss in the 6' tank in Hans River Table BBQ restaurant in East Point Mall. I told Mr Tan to go take a look, that was abt a year ago. 
I think i have erect moss in my tank too, i grow them from a single fronf and the grew to a big patch of about 15cmx 15cm and yes they grow upwards. They were distroyed about 2 months ago when i over dose the tank with H2O2. i am starting to regrow them from the remainder fragments. But, i maybe wrong. Let me take a pic and post it.

----------


## sunnydaze

Here you go.

Tie on wood.


Some fragments.


Give them more time, i'll update so that you guys can identify them more accurately.

----------


## blue33

Wow i would love to try on this moss. If happen to use H2O2, better to change some water after that to dilute it.  :Smile:

----------


## Droicut

> Actually, I already have lots of Mini-Java moss myself. I also have a few strands of Erect Moss which was sent to me from the guy in Poland. But I can't keep the moss alive. It turns brown and die in my tanks no matter what I do. It's not like I put them all in one tank, you know. I put them in different tanks which already have lots of other healthy mosses but the Erect keeps dying.
> 
> A year or so ago, the same guy from Poland also sent me a batch of Erect Moss. I distributed it to several fish shops, namely, Bioplast, Nature and Colourful. I was hoping that at least one of them can grow the moss and resurrect it to the aquaria scene, so to speak. But none of them managed to keep the moss alive.
> 
> Loh K L


Sounds like a real mystery...  :Confused: 

Perhaps we could try using distilled water and ferts to try resurrecting the mosses  :Sad:

----------


## Wabi-Sabi

> I used to see i believed is erect moss in the 6' tank in Hans River Table BBQ restaurant in East Point Mall. I told Mr Tan to go take a look, that was abt a year ago. 
> I think i have erect moss in my tank too, i grow them from a single fronf and the grew to a big patch of about 15cmx 15cm and yes they grow upwards. They were distroyed about 2 months ago when i over dose the tank with H2O2. i am starting to regrow them from the remainder fragments. But, i maybe wrong. Let me take a pic and post it.


Did you refer to the korean restaurant in the mall at Simei? Yes! I can confirm it is the erect moss we are talking about. I used to stand there for long time admiring the tank. I wonder the tank of erect moss still there?

----------


## timebomb

> Let me take a pic and post it.


It's always risky to tell from pictures but I think what you have is the genuine Erect Moss. However, your moss does not look very healthy. In your second pic, it is already showing signs of "browning". The browning always starts from the bottom of the stem which can be clearly seen in your picture.

Your moss also looks stringy which is another sign that it's going to turn brown.

Loh K L

----------


## sunnydaze

> Did you refer to the korean restaurant in the mall at Simei? Yes! I can confirm it is the erect moss we are talking about. I used to stand there for long time admiring the tank. I wonder the tank of erect moss still there?


Yes yes.... i will go in to take a look whenever i pass by. The waiter always give me a "what's up with this guy" look. Wife also puzzled.......ha ha ha. 
But the moss were all gone when i pass by 2 weeks ago!!!

----------


## sunnydaze

> It's always risky to tell from pictures but I think what you have is the genuine Erect Moss. However, your moss does not look very healthy. In your second pic, it is already showing signs of "browning". The browning always starts from the bottom of the stem which can be clearly seen in your picture.
> 
> Your moss also looks stringy which is another sign that it's going to turn brown.
> 
> Loh K L


.

Yes, I too notice the browning starts from the bottom part too. The whole patch originally was green and lush but they brown fast and furious after i overdose H2O2 while cleaning calcium deposits. The one on the wood has done browning and started to regrow. Most of loose fragments are about to finished browning and regrow too. The stringy grow may be because the are not anchored and always got knock around by the shrimps. 
Hope they will regrow again.

----------


## timebomb

> . The stringy grow may be because the are not anchored and always got knock around by the shrimps. 
> Hope they will regrow again.


I doubt the stringy growth is because the moss isn't anchored. Anyway, take good care of your Erect Moss. You could be the only person in Singapore to have them.

Loh K L

----------


## sunnydaze

I am hopeful. Will update you guys.

----------


## Wabi-Sabi

Sunnydaze, is your moss from the korean restaurant?

----------


## sunnydaze

no, a single frond was mixed in a pack of flame mosss i bought from C328. That was many months ago.

----------


## Wabi-Sabi

It is heart warming to see that a single frond salvaged and strived to become a lawn of healthy looking moss.

----------

